# Dark Cloud, Horde Gilde auf Khaz´Goroth würde sich über Zuwachs freuen. :)



## Goibniu (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

wir sind eine Horde-Gilde mittlerer Grössenordnung auf dem Realm Khaz´Goroth. Bei uns steht der Spaß am Spiel an erster Stelle. Unsere Mitglieder unterliegen keinem Zwang hinsichtlich Teilnahme an Raids oder ähnlichem. Jedem ist es selbst überlassen wie er sich in die Gilde einbringt. Natürlich freuen wir uns über aktive Spieler, aber auch Gelegenheitsspieler sind uns herzlich Willkommen. 
Bieten können wir euch eine nette Gemeinschaft und einen Teamspeak-Server. Eine Raid-Gruppe befindet sich derzeit im Aufbau, diese soll aber kein zwingender Bestandteil unseres Gildenlebens werden. Auch hier soll das Prinzip Spaß gelten. Um unsere Möglichkeiten im Spiel was zu bewegen zu vergrössern, suchen wir nette neue Gildenmitglieder. 
Wer nun neugierig geworden ist und meint das wäre was ihn, ist eingeladen uns mal auf unserer Homepage Dark Cloud zu besuchen. 
Wer es garnicht mehr abwarten kann uns beizutreten kann sich natürlich auch gerne sofort in unserem Bewerbungsforum vorstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besten Gruß 

Eglath


----------

